# Hi!



## paintmenow (Apr 8, 2006)

am an 18 year old painter who wishes to apint some golfers. It's my hobby.

Especially golfers with equipment.Or just faces.

http://paintmenow.com/:)


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello, paintmenow! 

It is nice to hear from a painter here  

Hey, why don't you take a look at our gallery section and you might like to
paint some of the pics in there coz for sure, some of the forum members 
might add their pics in the future. But if you want to paint live people and equipments, then it would not be applicable, though.


----------

